# low estradiol - can I still egg share? UPDATE



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

My CD3 FSH/LH are fine but according to my GP my estradiol is a bit low (86 when it should be 100+).  does anyone know if i'm likely to be turned down as an egg sharer because of this?

I'm applying to bourn hall.


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi PiePig, 

Im not really sure about this one hun, but didnt want you ignored! Im sure one of the girls will know more soon. Have you posted on peer support? They may know as well?

Good lukck. 
xxx


----------



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Pie Pig,
I am currently going through similar dilemas and I was wondering whether you got some understanding of what levels of E2 are we suppose to have to be considered as an egg donor?
I am not sure what mine is, have been asked to do the test but considering that my FSH is borderline 9.9 I am very keen to understand what my E2 is suppose to be to make me elligible?
Any learning of yours may help me
Many thanks
Smila


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi Smila

sorry I can't help. we have sent in our info to egg share and they have booked as in for an open day and appointment to follow so still waiting to find out. will let you know if i find anything out.

Goodluck xxx


----------



## Smila (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi again,

Thanks for your reply.

I have been to my first egg share related consultation and have been asked to do a series of new blood tests which I hadn't thought of before. Apart from the Oestradiol one (which I would need to do even if I was not applying for egg share), the others mainly relate to the donor side of things e.g. 2 HIV tests with a 3 month gap in between, Chromosomal Studies, CMV...

Each clinic is different but I guess in most cases, we realise that there are other considerations as a donor and that it will take longer than going independent. Especially with the HIVs 3 months gap.

Anyway, I hope your consultation goes well. I am also at the early stages of this process so please feel free to ask anything and exchange in case it helps.

Take care and good luck

Smila


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

hello pie pig

I am at Lister so not sure on your clinic. I was also told my estradiol was low too. I am now on my 2ww so just go along and see what they say. good luck. 

mitch
xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Consultant says my estradiol level is fine, ignore the GP. 

he is more than happy for me to go ahead and egg share!"!!  woo hoo


----------



## honneybee (Feb 21, 2007)

way to go piepig, each clinic is so different, you never know what each ones criteria is, mine was low as you know,my recip and I both got a BFP so it can work.

good luck

mitch
xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

congrats mitch.

always great to hear a success story! xxx


----------

